
Ask HN: What's your choices if you write '7 network frameworks in 7 weeks'? - worldwar
I mean, what&#x27;s network frameworks&#x2F;libraries you think are very high performance&#x2F;well design&#x2F;funny&#x2F;beautiful?
======
tni90
Silex for PHP, Flask for python and Sails for JS.

